# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Tracepath απο διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου...

## JollyRoger

σελιδα wiki με κόμβους για trace απο διάφορα σημεία:


http://trace.wn
http://trace.awmn


(όποιος θέλει προσθέτει/διορθώνει κλπ)  :: 

_
αν θέλετε κι εσείς, ποστάρετε links, να τα 'χουμε κάπου μαζεμένα για easier troubleshooting 

JollyRoger (#915 
http://jr.awmn/tracepath

Petzi (#4360)
http://www.routing.awmn/tracing

fengi1 (#1208
http://www.fengi1.awmn/trace

klarabel (#3725)
http://www.90lepta.awmn/trace

djbill (#10787)
http://www.djbill.awmn/trace

SV1EFO (#7311)
http://www.sv1efo.awmn/trace

dgi (#2125)
http://www.dgi.awmn/trace.html

godgi (#3200)
http://www.godgi.awmn/trace.php

dalex (#24)
http://www.dalex.awmn/trace/

dalex2 (#263)
http://www.dalex2.awmn/trace/

selete (#2720)
http://www.leechers.awmn/tracepath/

nasos765 (#9664)
http://www.nasos765.awmn/trace/

Wizard (#8245)
http://www.wizard.awmn/trace.php

Cha0s (#2331)
http://www.cha0s.awmn/trace/



ps.
αν θέλει κανείς να προσθέσει, references εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=545868#p545868
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=545879#p545879_

----------


## fengi1

Αλλο ενα http://www.90lepta.awmn/trace

----------


## JollyRoger

nice  :: 

τα τσοντάρω στο 1ο post για να είναι μαζεμένα...

αν μπορείτε ποστάρετε και κόμβο, μην κάνω κανα λάθος στο ψάξιμο  ::

----------


## fengi1

Παρε αλλα δυο 
Athens Center server http://www.djbill.awmn/trace
SV1EFO games server http://www.sv1efo.awmn/trace

βρηκαμε παιχνιδι  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

αν αυτό λέγεται παιχνίδι, μακάρι να παίξουν όλοι!  :: 

ωραίος!!  ::

----------


## senius

> αν αυτό λέγεται παιχνίδι, μακάρι να παίξουν όλοι! 
> 
> ωραίος!!


Μπράβο παίδες.
 ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άλλο ένα: 
www.dgi.awmn/trace.html

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Και άλλο ένα:
www.godgi.awmn/trace.php

----------


## romias

Eμενα δεν παίζει  ::  
http://www.romias.awmn/tr/
Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## Cha0s

> Eμενα δεν παίζει  
> http://www.romias.awmn/tr/
> Καμια ιδέα;


Από εδώ δεν ανοίγει καν...



```
[[email protected] ~]$ nslookup  www.romias.awmn
Server:		10.26.35.69
Address:	10.26.35.69#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	www.romias.awmn
Address: 10.2.227.2

[[email protected] ~]$ telnet  www.romias.awmn 80
Trying 10.2.227.2...
telnet: connect to address 10.2.227.2: No route to host
[[email protected] ~]$ tracepath www.romias.awmn
 1:  cha0s-desktop.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.67)                 0.141ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.967ms 
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        1.124ms 
 2:  router1.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.178)                      1.689ms 
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.36.254)                  2.894ms 
 4:  gw-vassilis.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.122)              5.369ms 
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)                6.321ms 
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.aries-manos.awmn (10.17.128.21)             21.159ms 
 7:  gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.253)         11.894ms asymm  9 
 8:  10.2.159.89 (10.2.159.89)                             42.108ms asymm 12 
 9:  10.2.159.94 (10.2.159.94)                             38.515ms asymm 13 
10:  no reply
10:  10.2.159.94 (10.2.159.94)                            2045.451ms !H
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## romias

Ναι ειχα κάποιο προβληματάκι 
Τωρα ειμαι παλι up,αλλα το tracepath δεν παίζει.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ναι ειχα κάποιο προβληματάκι 
> Τωρα ειμαι παλι up,αλλα το tracepath δεν παίζει.


έχεις tracepath στο server σου;  ::

----------


## romias

Eννοεις αυτό;
Ο κώδικας που εδωσες και στην εντολη αντι για tracepath εχει μπει traceroute.

Edit:Οχι δεν παίζει η εντολή tracepath.
Πρέπει να την εγκαταστήσω.

----------


## JollyRoger

system ("traceroute ".$_domain);

υπάρχει ένα space μετά, μηπως το 'φαγες κατα λάθος;  ::

----------


## romias

Eννοεις αυτό αναμεσα στο traceroute και το "
Δεν το φαγα υπάρχει.

----------


## JollyRoger

dunno  ::  ... 

δεν το ξανακάνεις μια copy-paste μπας και υπάρχει πουθενά κανα λαθάκι;

αν δεν παίξει, τότε μάλλον κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα έχει ο server σου, τι να πω...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μαθε windows αγορι μου, το λινουξ ειναι για τους ασχετους!!!! αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν τρέχει windows ρε...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν το επιασες Jolly αλλα δεν πειραζει.

Φυσικα και δεν τρεχει windows. Εχει βαλει το puppy linux εκει περα, γυμνο,(naked puppy linux δηλαδη) χωρις packages/ports και πρεπει να βαλει το καταλληλο, να το εγκαταστησει για να δουλεψει. Απλο.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Jolly πρόσθεσε κι αυτό : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/

Απο nasos765.
Tnx

----------


## JollyRoger

::

----------


## jpeppas

και εδώ...

Wizard #8245
http://www.wizard.awmn/trace.php

----------


## JollyRoger

ok  ::  
(έχεις ξεχάσει την ταμπέλα της σελίδας να λέει tracepath from jollyroger to...  ::  )

----------


## commando

> και εδώ...
> 
> Wizard #8245
> http://www.wizard.awmn/trace.php


Ωραιος!!!  ::   ::  


```
1:  gw-wizard2warlock.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.218)          0.352ms pmtu 1500
 1:  gw-warlock2wizard.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.217)          0.814ms 
 2:  gw-senius2warlock.warlock.awmn (10.2.158.254)          1.186ms 
 3:  gw-senius.djbill.awmn (10.2.173.106)                   1.628ms 
 4:  gw-djbill.dait.awmn (10.2.202.246)                   665.997ms 
 5:  gw-dait.ozonet.awmn (10.46.79.253)                   163.027ms 
 6:  orion.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.1)                         17.128ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6
```

----------


## jpeppas

> ok  
> (έχεις ξεχάσει την ταμπέλα της σελίδας να λέει tracepath from jollyroger to...  )


fixed  ::

----------


## fengi1

Jolly μαζεψε τα ολα σε μια σελιδα . Ζητα το www.trace.awmn και φταξε και κουμπακια με τα βασικα site του δικτυου  ::

----------


## gRooV

Jolly τουλάχιστον σε παρακαλώ μάθε στον κόσμο την διαφορά traceroute και tracepath γιατί σχεδόν όλα στο πρώτο ποστ είναι traceroute.  ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

ε, δεν είναι και δραματικά....από τα 13 τα 5 κάνουν trace route αντί για Trace path

Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, απλά για να μην ψάχνουν:



```
fengi1 (#12088)
http://www.fengi1.awmn/trace (trace route)

klarabel (#3725)
http://www.90lepta.awmn/trace (Trace route)

djbill (#10787)
http://www.djbill.awmn/trace (trace route)

SV1EFO (#7311)
http://www.sv1efo.awmn/trace (trace route)

nasos765 (#9664)
http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/ (trace route)
```

----------


## JollyRoger

@fengi

http://jr.awmn/wiki/Trace

κάτι τέτοιο λες;

(πειραματικά το έβαλα, όποιος θέλει ας το σκαλίσει και βλέπουμε...  ::  )

----------


## JollyRoger

> Jolly τουλάχιστον σε παρακαλώ μάθε στον κόσμο την διαφορά traceroute και tracepath γιατί σχεδόν όλα στο πρώτο ποστ είναι traceroute.


ε, βασικά η διαφορά είναι ελάχιστη...

τα asymmetric που βγάζει το tracepath, δεν ανταποκρίνονται συνήθως στην πραγματικότητα...

τα πραγματικά ασυμμετρα paths είναι πολύ περισσότερα... εξ'ου και το νόημα του παρόντος thread  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Μπραβο ρε frajolly. Εσυ και οχι cha0s εχετε παρει φωτια μου φενεται  ::  . keep it up.

----------


## jpeppas

Εγώ το φαντάζομαι σαν μια απλή (αρχικά) σελίδα με κουμπάκια για τον καθένα.

Στην συνέχεια, μπορεί να συγκεντρώσει διάφορα network Utilities και script-άκια

----------


## JollyRoger

κι εγώ έτσι το φαντάστηκα...

και μετά είπα: γιατί να μην το κάνω να μπορεί να το φτιάξει όποιος θέλει;...

οπότε πήγα κατα wiki....

έκανα κι ένα copy-paste το πρώτο post σε μία σελίδα "trace"...

και βλέπομεν...  :: 


το wiki είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό, όποιος θέλει βαζει/βγάζει κλπ... χωρίς account  :: 

btw, κι εγώ άσχετος είμαι με το θέμα, ψάχτε/πείτε και το φτιάχνουμε  :: 
δεν έχω ξανακουμπήσει wiki, ίσα που κατάφερα να εξαφανίσω εκείνο το σπαστικό /index.php/ που είχε στο url  ::

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.cha0s.awmn/trace/
http://www.cha0s.gr/trace/ (inet)

 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ωραίος... προστέθηκε γραμμή στο wiki μόνη της ε;  ::   :: 

(το βαλα και στο 1o post  ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ ενημέρωσα το Wiki  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο.
 ::  
Να πω μία ιδέα?
Μήπως στο Wiki, πέρα του ονόματος του κόμβου, να αναφερόταν και η περιοχή του?

----------


## JollyRoger

το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ... όμως μετα σκέφτηκα οτι λόγω σουβλακίων κλπ...

η περιοχή δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασια ως προς τη δρομολόγηση (βλέπε εγώ 2 hops με καρέα μέσω αίγηνα-μέγαρα...)...

dunno... δεν είναι τπτ δύσκολο... άμα σας αρέσει περισσότερο, κι έτσι γίνεται... 
free 4 all ειναι  ::  

πως λέμε wiki  ::

----------


## fengi1

Να κατι προχειρο http://www.enter.awmn/tr

Παλεψα λιγο και αυτο http://www.fengi1.awmn/t/ αλλα δεν το καταφερα.

----------


## VFXCode

Να παιζαν τα domains..... :S

----------


## JollyRoger

fengi...
αμα σου πω οτι δεν μου αρέσει το γεγονός οτι δεν μπορεί να το ενημερώνει όποιος θέλει, τι θα πεις;  :: 

επίσης προσωπικά δεν με εντυπωσιάζει το frame... δλδ θα προτιμούσα να τα ανοίξω σε ξεχωριστά tabs, δεδομένου οτι θα χρειαστώ σε κάθε περίπτωση 2 διαδρομές... (πήγαινε και γύρνα)

οπότε αφου θα έχω 2 tabs anyway, δεν βλέπω να κερδίζω κάτι με το frame...



περι ορέξεως βέβαια... ουδείς λόγος  ::  απλά προσωπικά προτιμώ το wiki-version  :: 

άμα θες ζήτα το trace.awmn που έλεγες και σήκωσέ το, no prob φυσικά απο μένα  ::

----------


## fengi1

Και με frames μπορεις να ανοιξεις σε ξεχωριστα παραθυρα.
Φυσικα και το wiki ειναι ποιο ευχρηστο μια και μπορει οποιος θελει να βαλει το δικο του.
Μπορεις να βαλεις και εκει τον κωδικα για να μπορει οποιος θελει να τον βρισκει και να το βαλει στην σελιδα του.
Και το domain αν το επερνες θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο να το θυμομαστε.

----------


## JollyRoger

> trace.awmn 01/29/09 Προς έλεγχο


(ότ)αν το ανοίξουν, το κάνουμε κι έτσι  :: 


τον κώδικα πήγα να τον βάλω, αλλά όπως είπα είμαι άσχετος με wiki, και πακετωνόμουν, δεν το έδειχνε σωστά, και τ'αφησα για αργότερα...

αν θέλει κανείς, πριν ξανασχοληθώ εγώ, be my guest  ::

----------


## fengi1

Για δες ποσο απλα βαζεις τον κωδικα  ::  http://jr.awmn/wiki/Trace , και μη με ρωτησεις πως το κανα και που πηγε τωρα , γιατι με edit δε το βλεπω παλι.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  δεν εννούσα έτσι ρε συ, αν και μεχρι να βρεθεί καλύτερος τρόπος, μια χαρά κι αυτό  :: 

εννούσα να το έκανα όπως εδώ στο forum σε 

```
τέτοια
```

 φάση, σε μια σελίδα, και να το έκανα link εσωτερικά στη σελίδα του trace  ::

----------


## fengi1

Αν βρεις που ειναι αυτο που εβαλα σβηστο γιατι μαλλον το εκανα αορατο  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

πανω πάνω το 'χεις βαλει ρε  :: 

τ'αφήνω μεχρι να το φτιάξω (ή κάποιος άλλος) καλύτερο  ::

----------


## fengi1

Το βλεπω οτι ειναι πανω πανω. Πατα Edit και αμα το δεις σφυρα μου. Εμενα δε το δειχνει .

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  πάτα το edit δεξιά στο menu...  :: 

το έχεις βάλει πάνω απο την ταμπέλα, οπότε το edit της ταμπέλας δεν το δείχνει  ::

----------


## romias

> Για δες ποσο απλα βαζεις τον κωδικα  http://jr.awmn/wiki/Trace , και μη με ρωτησεις πως το κανα και που πηγε τωρα , γιατι με edit δε το βλεπω παλι.


 Σε linux firefox
Eπίσης χρήσιμο θα ηταν να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να ανοιγουν δύο frames ωστε να μπορει καποιος να παρακολουθήσει αμφιδρομα τις διαδρομές.
Και φυσικά μια μεταγλώτηση του μενού.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Για δες ποσο απλα βαζεις τον κωδικα  http://jr.awmn/wiki/Trace , και μη με ρωτησεις πως το κανα και που πηγε τωρα , γιατι με edit δε το βλεπω παλι.
> 
> 
>  Σε linux firefox
> Eπίσης χρήσιμο θα ηταν να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να ανοιγουν δύο frames ωστε να μπορει καποιος να παρακολουθήσει αμφιδρομα τις διαδρομές.
> Και φυσικά μια μεταγλώτηση του μενού.


δεν βλέπω κάτι στο menu που θα καταλάβαινα προσωπικά καλύτερα στα ελληνικά...
τι εννούσες; να μεταφραστεί τι σε τι;

πχ το edit, το βρίσκω κλάσεις σαφέστερο απο πχ "διόρθωση" ή κάτι ανάλογο...



για διπλά frames στο wiki, δεν έχω υπόψιν μου αν υπάρχει κάτι, έχεις κάποια πρόταση in mind?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wind
> 
> trace.awmn 01/29/09 Προς έλεγχο
> 
> 
> (ότ)αν το ανοίξουν, το κάνουμε κι έτσι


https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.ph ... 71#p546871



> Ναι, ειπες την αποψη σου, καταγραφθηκε, τωρα κατσε σε μια γωνιτσα και ασε και καναν αλλο αν θελει να πει τη δικη του γνωμη.




τ'ανοιξουν/δεν τ'ανοίξουν.... μικρό το κακό...

όποιος θέλει φτιάχνει τους DNS του να κάνουν resolve και wn domains... ωστε να μην έχει τον κάθε συλλογοεκπρόσωπο να του ζαλίζει τους @ρχεις.....

πχ βάζει το παρών forum, επειδή το wind δε θέλουν εδώ και χρόνια να κάνει resolve .wn domains...


```
nslookup trace.wn 10.19.143.13
Server:         10.19.143.13
Address:        10.19.143.13#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   trace.wn
Address: 10.40.186.25
```


και παίζει εδώ:

http://trace.wn

Freedom 4 all  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. έχω στήσει το ίδιο και με το trace.awmn, αλλά δεν δουλεύει επειδή περιμένει συλλογο-τσουρεκο-έγκριση...

απλά το λέω ενημερωτικά... 
θα λειτουργήσει για το .awmn domain αν το κρίνουν οι αγαπητοί αυτοδιόριστοι admins μας...

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


 Αρχικά ηθελα να δεις το screenshot.στο edit,μήπως ηξερες γιατί βγαίνει εκτός ορίων.
Προσωπικα θα προτιμούσα το αρχική σελίδα απ το main page,καθώς και να λοιπουν κάποια λινκ τυπου Donations πχ,που δεν 
εχουν νόημα.
Το Random page ας ονομαστει wn-dns,οπως του πρέπει.
Oσο για τα διπλα frames,δεν εχω κατι στο μυαλό μου συγκεκριμένο και πιθανολογώ,χωρις να εχω δει το wiki οτι ολο και κάποιο σκαλισμα θα πέρνει.
Αν ευκαιρίσω μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα του ρίξω μια ματιά.

Υγ.Φιλικά παντα δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζετε να "τους φορτώνεσε" για το domain και αυτοι χομπυ κανουν καποια στιγμή θα το εγκρίνουν.Θυμάμαι περασαν 10 μερες για να πάρω το romias.awmn.

----------


## JollyRoger

το frame που λες στο edit, μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το skin... 

λες να βάλω άλλο skin?

τα links θα τα δω κάποια στιγμη  ::  καλό θα ήταν να φτιάξω και σωστό menu klp... οχι να λέει "μπράβο που βάλατε το wiki"  ::   :: 




> Υγ.Φιλικά παντα δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζετε να "τους φορτώνεσε" για το domain και αυτοι χομπυ κανουν καποια στιγμή θα το εγκρίνουν.Θυμάμαι περασαν 10 μερες για να πάρω το romias.awmn.


 αν σκεφτείς οτι δεν χρειάζεται καμία έγκριση στην ουσία, και οτι απλά δεν επιτρέπουν σε όποιον θέλει να "εγκρίνεται" αυτόματα...

τότε ίσως συνειδητοποιήσεις οτι αυτές τις 10μέρες που περίμενες, το έκανες χωρίς κανένα απολύτως λόγο, παρα μόνο για να ικανοποιήσεις την αλαζονεία αυτών που αυθαίρετα θεωρούν οτι είναι πιο αρμόδιοι απο σένα να εγκρίνουν το domain που ζήτησες σα μέλος του δικτύου που είσαι...

φιλικά κι εγώ να σου πώ, οτι δεν συμφωνώ, και λυπάμαι που υπάρχει κόσμος ο οποίος δέχεται χωρίς αμφισβήτηση, να μπαίνει σε περιττές και άκρως κουραστικές διαδικασίες που το μόνο που εξυπηρετούν είναι να ικανοποιούν τα "καπρίτσια" κάποιων λίγων...  ::  

αυτή η τζάμπα κούραση θα μπορούσε να επενδυθεί πολύ πιο εποικοδομητικά προς όφελος του δικτύου...

δες και το http://www.awmn/wiki για παράδειγμα... το κλειδώσανε με την ίδια ακριβώς κοντόφθαλμη λογική... 
αποτέλεσμα; αντί την ώρα που το κοιτάει κάποιος, να δει κάτι και να το φτιάξει και να χαρεί που προσέφερε στο σύνολο...

τώρα πρέπει να πάει να αιτηθεί, να περιμένει, και μετάαα (που προφανώς του 'χει φύγει κάθε διάθεση που είχε στην αρχή), να πάει να κάνει edit...

δεν είναι συλλογικό πνεύμα ρε συ αυτό... 
είναι μικροπρεπής "έλεγχος" με πολύ καταστροφικές συνέπειες στο συλλογικό αποτέλεσμα...  ::  

κρίμα που υπάρχουν τέτοιες μικρότητες στο δίκτυο.. και κρίμα που επιτρέπουμε σε αυτές τις μικρότητες να μας το παίζουν "διαχείριση"....

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
> Υγ.Φιλικά παντα δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζετε να "τους φορτώνεσε" για το domain και αυτοι χομπυ κανουν καποια στιγμή θα το εγκρίνουν.Θυμάμαι περασαν 10 μερες για να πάρω το romias.awmn.
> 
> 
>  αν σκεφτείς οτι δεν χρειάζεται καμία έγκριση στην ουσία, και οτι απλά δεν επιτρέπουν σε όποιον θέλει να "εγκρίνεται" αυτόματα...
> 
> τότε ίσως συνειδητοποιήσεις οτι αυτές τις 10μέρες που περίμενες, το έκανες χωρίς κανένα απολύτως λόγο, παρα μόνο για να ικανοποιήσεις την αλαζονεία αυτών που αυθαίρετα θεωρούν οτι είναι πιο αρμόδιοι απο σένα να εγκρίνουν το domain που ζήτησες σα μέλος του δικτύου που είσαι...
> 
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## JollyRoger

> λες να βάλω άλλο skin?


τελικά το γύρισα στο default (μου βγαλε την πίστη επειδή είχα κάνει overwrite τα skins και έψαχνα να το βρώ, κάνοντας install το mediawiki στο laptop  ::  )

romias, για κοιτα, σου κάνει και τώρα χαζά στο edit?...

το αριστερό μενου δεν το εντόπισα ακόμα πούθε ρυθμίζεται...
edit: το εντόπισα τελικά  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## romias

Οκ τώρα.

----------


## senius

Jolly διόρθωσε το http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/ με http://www.nasos765.awmn/trace/ του nasos765.
TNX.

----------


## JollyRoger

το διόρθωσα, και διόρθωσα και το 1ο post, και το μίκρυνα κιολας  :: 

το wiki μπορεί να το διορθώσει οποιοσδήποτε θελήσει, δε χρειάζεται "admin"...
πατάς edit, και διορθώνεις, προσθέτεις κλπ  :: 

http://trace.wn
http://trace.awmn

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. βγάζω αυτή την εγγραφή απο το wiki, επειδή είναι λάθος...

[http://www.infosat.awmn/bgp_links infosat1 (13220)]

απλά ενημερώνω για να μην έχει κανείς την απορία που πήγε κλπ  :: 

http://jr.awmn/wiki/Talk:Trace

----------


## bedazzled

> ps. βγάζω αυτή την εγγραφή απο το wiki, επειδή είναι λάθος...
> 
> [http://www.infosat.awmn/bgp_links infosat1 (13220)]
> 
> απλά ενημερώνω για να μην έχει κανείς την απορία που πήγε κλπ 
> 
> http://jr.awmn/wiki/Talk:Trace


Απίστευτος!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Jolly διόρθωσε το http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/ με http://*www.nasos765.awmn*/trace/ του nasos765.
> TNX.



Δεν κανει resolve. Κατι λαθος στις ρυθμισεις ισως??

----------


## JollyRoger

```
[email protected]:/# dig @10.19.143.12 awmn axfr | grep nasos765
awmn.                   3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
agiosdimitrios.awmn.    3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
agiosdimitrioscinema.awmn. 3600 IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
djnasos765.awmn.        3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
djplayer765.awmn.       3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
nasos765.awmn.          3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
nasos765.ns.awmn.       3600    IN      CNAME   ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.   3600    IN      A       10.15.172.1
player765.awmn.         3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
player765games.awmn.    3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
prc-cod.awmn.           3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
radioagiosdimitrios.awmn. 3600  IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
radionasos765.awmn.     3600    IN      NS      ns0.nasos765.ns.awmn.
```



```
[email protected]:/# nslookup www.nasos765.awmn 10.19.143.12
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```



```
[email protected]:/# nslookup www.nasos765.awmn 10.15.172.1
Server:         10.15.172.1
Address:        10.15.172.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   www.nasos765.awmn
Address: 10.15.172.10
```



```
[email protected]:/# nslookup www.nasos765.awmn
Server:         10.40.186.1
Address:        10.40.186.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   www.nasos765.awmn
Address: 10.15.172.10
```

γιατί το wind δεν κάνει resolve?  :: 


αφου απο naso φτάνει εκει... (απο wind δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται, δεν έχουμε trace απο κει)


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1] 
  2    13 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-nasos765.blucky.awmn [10.15.172.146] 
  3    10 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-blucky.senius.awmn [10.2.173.113] 
  4    14 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110] 
  5    19 ms     5 ms    43 ms  wind.awmn [10.19.143.12]
```

----------


## RpMz

Jolly δεν φτοιάχνεις κανένα trace.html με ενσωματομένο των κώδικα, να μας διευκολίνεις κιόλας...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

τι εννοείς;

υπάρχει και link στο πρώτο ποστ, και στο http://trace.wn ...  ::

----------


## RpMz

Μιας κ τώρα είδα το θέμα, και δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει όλο το topic, είδα μέσα στο trace.awmn των κώδικα που έχεις βάλει, για το trace απο διάφορες περιοχές...

Για διευκόλυνση (μάλλον μόνο δικά μου  ::  ) καλό θα ήταν να είχες των κώδικα μέσα σε μία html,htm,php ή ότι άλλο θές σε web page (αρκεί να το υποστηρίζει ο webserver) και να το βάζει απάνω στον websrv και να παίζει..

Και να υπαρχει επισύμανση τι αλλαγές θέλει σε συστήματα που υποστηρίζουν tracepath,tracert (linux,windows)..

Ελπίζω να έβγαλες νόημα...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε συ, θέλει edit το πράμα, γιαυτό δεν το έχω κάνει όπως λες  :: 

αν το βάλει ο άλλος και παίζει, τι θα λέει; tracepath from jollyroger?  :: 


δεδομένου λοιπόν οτι το edit θα το χρειαστεί, νομίζω οτι το copy-paste δεν είναι τπτ... ίσα ίσα, που θα είσαι και έτοιμος στον editor να κάνεις τις προσαρμογές σου... (νομίζω)...

πάντως αν πιστεύεις οτι θα ήταν κάπως αλλιώς καλύτερα, feel free το edit  ::  wiki γαρ  ::

----------


## jpeppas

είναι απλό στην δημιουργία. 2' θέλει copy-paste, edit 2 γραμμές και παίζει. Αν δεν παίζει , τσεκάρεις μόνο αν σου λείπουν οι εντολές (μάλλον μόνο στα Linux)

----------


## geomanous

μηπως εχει φτιαξει κανεις search engine για τον firefox που να "καλει" ενα "tracepath url"????

----------


## Cha0s

> μηπως εχει φτιαξει κανεις search engine για τον firefox που να "καλει" ενα "tracepath url"????


Το σκεφτόμουν μαζί με ένα addon (σαν αυτό http://www.asnumber.networx.ch/) που δείχνει το AS από όπου παρέχεται το εκάστοτε service, αλλά έπηξα μόλις είδα στην σελίδα του Mozilla πως γίνεται και δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπέρα...

----------

